# CCW Options- What to Buy?



## C.O.Grim (Mar 8, 2011)

I dislike small-frame handguns so good concealment is more problematic for me. I'm looking for good conceal-carry options for the Glock 22. I'd like to hear YOUR experiences with holsters, CC vests, shirts, whatever you use (no fanny packs!). I'm particularly interested in inside-the-waistband holsters but I'm not completely happy with any I've looked at. Shoulder rigs seem like a great way to carry as far as weapon accessibility but that raises the issue of wearing something OVER it.


----------



## dayid (Feb 24, 2011)

Crossbreed Supertuck was my past holster and I'd still recommend it.

My current carry is in an MTAC and I'd definitely recommend it.


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

Dale Fricke Holsters the Zack is about as minimalist as it gets. I've been using mine on full size M&P's and have no complaints.


----------



## Illusive Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Another vote for the CBST. I carry my G22 in one and it is comfortable as all get out. It is pretty friggin ugly, but gets the job done well. The price is also not over the top, and the customer service is top notch.


----------



## jeffegg2 (Jan 15, 2011)

Illusive Man said:


> Another vote for the CBST. I carry my G22 in one and it is comfortable as all get out. It is pretty friggin ugly, but gets the job done well. The price is also not over the top, and the customer service is top notch.


Mine is a CBST Knock off Kholster and Ruger SR9c!


----------

